# keeps being sick



## Georgina (Jan 14, 2009)

hi all, sorry to keep being a pain. As I have put on a thread before I think my bichon is pregnant and am back at the vets tomorrow, am really worried as she keeps being sick and it's a yellow water and if any one has seen this before any help would be greatfull as am going out my mind and just fell like crying, and so worried at what the vet is going to say. Hope she is not ill x x


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

When a dog is being repeatedly sick, it often ends up just being yellow bile, nothing drastic but needs checking out tomorrow. 
There are a lot of tummy bugs amongst dogs at the moment


----------



## Georgina (Jan 14, 2009)

rona said:


> When a dog is being repeatedly sick, it often ends up just being yellow bile, nothing drastic but needs checking out tomorrow.
> There are a lot of tummy bugs amongst dogs at the moment


thank you for your reply, am going to tell the vet tomorrow, just hope that it will not harm the puppies if she is pregnant, she is fast asleep on my lap and is like that most of the day x


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

Hope it all goes ok let me know how you get on


----------



## Georgina (Jan 14, 2009)

thank you will reply as soon as I get back thanks again


----------



## Georgina (Jan 14, 2009)

been to the vets said she was ok and nothing to worried about, and as far as being pregnant he could not tell said it was more than likly a false pregnancy, he also said not to worm her and to bring her back in two weeks so he could feel her belly again to tell, am really stressed now coz if she is we will onlyhave three weeks after going back to the vets my head is all over x x


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

I have just been reading back over your previous posts, I wondered if you have seen the same vet every time you have been, he does seem to be fobbing you off a bit. Yes it could be a phantom and yes your dog may be ok but has he done any tests to reassure you. I.m just wondering how long he is going to leave things until he listens to your concerns.
I don't know if you are a particularly panicky person, you do give that impression, but you know your dog better than anyone and if you are convinced that there is something wrong, then go and see another vet


----------



## Georgina (Jan 14, 2009)

yes everytime we have been it's the same vet, my partner has just come home and has phoned them to see if we can see the lady vet next time , and am not really a worrying person it's just coz she is not herself that's why I know there is something wrong , let's hope next time the lady is more helpfull x x


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

Are you going to leave it the 3 weeks again?


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

Sounds like bile - is there another vet in the area you could see?


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Georgina. what area are you?? can't you get her scanned ?


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

Just done exactly what I normally do - and the reason Sherlock is here!!! I read just you post then posted - have now read all the thread - albeit quickly !
Do you know you dog is in pup??? i mean has she been mated!!
Why does the vet say its a phantom?
I think if I were you i'd try and register with a different vet - now - not iin three weeks .
all the best
regards
DT


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

DT if you read all of Geogina's posts so far, it is of more concern than is apparent here on this thread


----------



## Georgina (Jan 14, 2009)

rona said:


> Are you going to leave it the 3 weeks again?


The vet told me to come back in two weeks, put am going to see how she is this week if no better will take her back in a few days x


----------



## Georgina (Jan 14, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Sounds like bile - is there another vet in the area you could see?


I think there is one a few miles away my partner wants me to phone up tomorrow and see if we can get her in, if we can't will have to go back to my vets , am going to take it day by day as she has not been sick to but still not her self x


----------



## Georgina (Jan 14, 2009)

dexter said:


> Georgina. what area are you?? can't you get her scanned ?


am in Manchester , am phoning the other vet in my area in the morning to see if I can get her in x


----------



## Georgina (Jan 14, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Just done exactly what I normally do - and the reason Sherlock is here!!! I read just you post then posted - have now read all the thread - albeit quickly !
> Do you know you dog is in pup??? i mean has she been mated!!
> Why does the vet say its a phantom?
> I think if I were you i'd try and register with a different vet - now - not iin three weeks .
> ...


I took her two weeks ago and he told me it was to soon and to bring her back in 3weeks,she has been sick so took her today and told him how she was he felt her tummy said he was not sure it could be fake pregnacy and to bring her back in 2 weeks , am phoning a mother vet as soon as it opens in the morning , she has not been sick today just sleeping all day and not moving from my side , she is not right, it might be because she is pregnant or she is just having a false one , but the way the vet has been has really up set me and now my partner is home had a good cry and we want tomove her to another vets, she is my second daughter I didn't have and just wish some one could give me a answer to why she is like this x


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

How's things today? Hope she's better


----------



## Georgina (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi she seems alot better today, we let her sleep on the bed with us last night and she got up and had some food only a bit, not been sick but still sleeping all day, i have just made some chicken and she loved it, so am kind of thinking that she has gone off wet dog food,phoned the other vets and i have to go on thursday if she dont pick up,my own vets phoned to day or the boss should i say, and asked what the problem was when we have been (as my partner phoned to see if we could she the lady vet) i told him how the vet had been with me and heidi and the guy on the phone has asked me to bring her back if no change and to ask for him, he was lovely and could not be more sorry for how we was feeling towards the vet, so now am going to see how she goes and my partner is going to come with me next time x x


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

Glad she's a little better.
Sounds like you've sorted the vet out too:thumbup:


----------



## Georgina (Jan 14, 2009)

yeah lets hope we get some where next time and not just get told to come back x


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

How is she today Georgina - Have you done anything about the vets - have you considered changing?
love
DT


----------



## Georgina (Jan 14, 2009)

hi, she seems abit better today,had some more food but had to mix some chicken in with it to get her to eat it, but she looks really big round the ribs and my partner is off on friday and he is taking her back to see the lady vet,she is she sleeping loads and wants to be with me all the time, also she has started to not like being round our male bichon, all in all my partner thinks she is pergnant but i think we should wait and see what the vet says on friday and if we get told the same as before we can take her to the other vets x x Thanks for asking x


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Please keep us informed Georgina
regards
DT


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Hope all goes well on Friday


----------



## susiecue (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi Georgina,
Sorry to hear your little dog is not well, I have a Little shih tzu Archie and we have had a lot of trouble with his tummy (both ends) yuk... anyway we give him rice and boiled chicken when he gets bad also Activa natural yoghurt also settles their stomachs he has been a lot better since we started giving him 1 tablespoon of yoghurt a day his poos are much better and he is not being sick.Stop worrying so much as the dog will pick up your anxiety & make her more nervous, chill out love.
Will keep reading with anticipation.


----------

